# West Marine Simrad NSS12 $500 off!



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Just a heads up that I saw West Marine has the Simrad NSS12 evo 3 for $500 off. I can’t quite swing this right now personally but I thought some here might benefit from the info.









NSS12 evo3 Multifunction Display with C-MAP® US Enhanced Charts | West Marine


Check out our NSS12 evo3 Multifunction Display with C-MAP® US Enhanced Charts and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com


----------

